# Issues with Ps2 on a LCD monitor



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, Im running my ps2, wii, and 360 through a 3 in 1 component cable i picked up off amazon to a component to vga adapter and into my lcd monitor. There are a few quirks with the cable (cant plug all 3 in at once but 2 is ok) but thats not my question.

when i play Ps2 on this setup my display almost kinda "vibrates" up and down. everything shows up and all the colors are correct, but its like it shifts between frames that are 1/16 of an inch off. its ugly as hell up close but its not so bad when you play from 10 feet back, which i do. the main problem is that after an hour or so i get a headache from playing.

The Wii and the 360 do not do this and play fine. (although the wii did something similar until i set it to widescreen. though changing the ps2 to widescreen did nothing to help.) I have played with all the settings i can find on the monitor and the ps2 but cant find anything to help. the game im playing (ff12) has a flicker filter in the options that makes it better but it still is bad enough to give me a headache.

anyone have any ideas? my head hurts from playing so i cant think of anything else.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Wat kind of TV is it? Does it have a game mode?


----------



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

its an I-INC 28" LCD monitor iF281D


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

It may be that the monitor does not support "Sync on Green" which the PS2 needs to display properly.


----------



## McSquid (Mar 9, 2009)

The monitor manual says that it does, also i dont think any of my component to VGA devices would work if it didn't.


----------

